

Any hackers from Milwaukee? - yesimahuman

I am moving back to Milwaukee in the next few weeks and I don't know any hacker types in the area.  I grew up in Milwaukee and I never sensed that there was much of a hacker community there compared to Madison.<p>Am I wrong?  Are there Milwaukee hackers out there?
======
yesimahuman
I guess not! :)

